# Freeze dryer $



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone use a freeze dryer to preserve food?
I've looked at one. The cost is very high. To the point that it would take a long time to realize a return on the several thousand that would need to be put down to purchase one.
Take a look at harvestright.com and see what you think. It almost feels like the same type of presentation as MLM. I don't believe that it is. It just has some of the same under tones in the way it comes across.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I’ve read so many conflicting reports from users and company assistance that right now I wouldn’t buy one until there are more positives versus negatives. 

Otherwise I’ve been intrigued with them.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Depends how much you're gonna use it.

I'd like one for our eventual homestead


----------



## Baer Creek (Jul 10, 2007)

I have been researching the freeze dryer method. Every payday I have been buying a couple hundred dollars of pre freeze dried food from companies off amazon. This is getting expensive. I haven’t bought any meats yet and our favorite side - potatoes are costly. I have decided to buy my own machine and preserve the dinners I cook. I know I will like the meals and less storage space than canning. I love how you can FD a whole meal like chicken n dumplings, chili, etc.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Way too much expense for so little in savings. The old ways are still cheap and effective.

Jeff


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

I've considered getting one and letting friends pay to have their things freeze dried. But I don't think it's something I will seriously do.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a medium Harvest right on lay- way...… I will finish paying for it after taxes are taken care of. Also, through, a friend of mine at work.... her aunt has the large Harvest right, and she does not use it any longer.... kids put her in an retirement village.
I may be able to buy that one. 
I definitely think , It will pay for its self.
I have big plans for it!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Made another installment on my HR freeze dryer. It will be on it's way to Texas, real soon. I also, may have a chance to buy a used one. It's the large one. The owner is in a retirement village, and is never going to use it.. I hope I get the first crack at buying it.


----------

